# How many of us suffer from severe back pain.......?



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings guys and gals: I'm not talking about just a sore back from a muscle strain or a pulled muscle, or anything that you'll get over in a couple of days. I'm talking real back pain from a ruptured disk or a bulging disk, or siatic nerve than ran down the back of your leg and into a foot causing it to go numb because it was "twisted" and pinched in the vertabre? It happened to me in 1990, and after 3 back surgeries, it didn't help a bit. I think I ruptured mine bowling 2 nights a week on leagues with my wife back then. When it hits that leg, you talk about HURT….. you can't stand, walk, sit, lay down, and every move you make is a killer. It affected my working the wood terribly. I actually need another surgery, but after the last ones, I realized that surgery is not the "cure-all" for back trouble. I've had cortizon shots, a nerve block, streching in theropy, etc.
All of it to no avail… once you have it, you never get over it. At least in my case that's how it is…. So…. you just have to learn to live with it, and make adjustments, especially in your woodshop like I did. When I built my new shop here in Arkansas, I built ALL my workbenches, cabinets, router tables, tablesaw, outfeeds, etc. about
40- 42 " high, so I wouldn't have to bend over or stoop any lower than necessary. I do no work where I have to hand plane, scrape, or crouch or stoop… it's a killer. I do no scrolling on a stool. As some of you know ( the ones with back trouble), you make no sudden moves where you might rip or tear something, but it still happens to me quite often… the more I try to avoid it, the more it happens. Some days are better than others, especially if I take good drugs….. lol. Some days I can piddle in the shop for several hours, and others for a short time. I have to take breaks real often, and just sit and have a cup of joe and a smoke till I can move again, and by 2:00 I'm down for a nap to rest my back. So….. I want to hear from you LJs out there that suffer the same thing I do… hopefully not any worse. I know I'm not the only one, so give us a full report on your back condition, as I'm real curious….. Bring it on. I'm setting here now resting my back waiting…........


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I pinched a nerve in my back this past winter (wrestling with the dog in a snow drift). I was lucky, the doctor hit it with some type of meds and after about a month of what you described, I was up and moving again. So I feel your "pain"- no pun intended.

Lew


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i used to work construction until i had a double sliding glass door dropped on my back. needless to say i don't work on job sites anymore. i have 1 inch thick mates all over my shop but there are some days when it just hurts to much to work. the one thing that i have found that does help alot is yoga, i know some of you will laugh about this , but give it a shot. i now stand up straighter and have days when it doesn't hurt, which is nice.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Rick,

I don't have serious back problems but everything you discribed sounds exactly like what my wife goes through everyday.

We have tried everything. She gets so discouraged. I try to keep her spirits up but it doesn't always work.

Hang in there and thanks for posting.

Bothus


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Being another of the ones with disc problems…..I have not had the surgeries but opted for more conservative treatments. Time will be the judge as to whether these will or are working…as far as I am concerned….once you hurt your back worse then the aches and pain of muscle sprains….you will never have a "normal" back.

With that said….(and not going in depth to the how and what of my problem)....I spend a lot of time planning ahead for tasks so that I insure the least stress to my back as possible. First of all is shoes/boots….I insure that I have a good fitting pair with full support (the feet are your body's support - don't forget to consider this). I also have and use floor mats around tools that I will be standing at for any extended periods of time….they keep the floor flat and add a bit of extra impact dampening.

I wear a good back support belt and stretch a bit each morning prior to starting my day. Even with a bad back…excercise is one of the best therapies - and that is excercise not abuse….when the body says ouch…stop…the pain is a very good warning system. Use good judgement, always!

Always pay attention to where the stress will be when lifting or moving. Try to keep your back out of the equation by shifting the body or by using an assistant (including mechanical). Try to turn the whole body not just the back. Don't carry items extended from the body….i.e. at arms length…always carry close to the body.

Remember to take breaks….and on a rough day…..ice up at night….heat up in the morning prior to work…other then that….remember you only got one back and it needs to last a while…treat it that way.

I also have a personal TENS (do a search on this for info) unit (Amazon or other physical health providers have these at really reasonable prices)...you just can't beat the relief these give.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I sure know a person or two-including a LumberJock or two (whose choice it is whether or not he or she wants to chime in, here) who suffer-and I DO MEAN suffer-from back issues.

I've come to believe that we weren't really built to walk upright [insert smiley emoticon … or seriously sad emoticon … here].

In fact, within my family, I'm only the SECOND generation to walk upright. Grandpa was a tree-swinger.

Mine's my eyes-as I always mention.

Among a hundred other things … they get cramps … charley horses … when I try to focus.

Then … just LIKE a charley horse … it can knock me down, knock me out, and take me out of commission for the rest of the day … or longer.

I know just about all the things that trigger it, but … avoiding ALL of those doesn't automatically mean I'm okay.

Four other factors can always get me: stress, fatigue, illness, or intoxication.

For lots of people with back issues … some of the above can do them in … even if they avoid all of THEIR usual triggers like the plague.

In my case, I'm an ongoing science project-seeking to find some balance of pain meds that relieves an adequate measure of the pain, but WITHOUT rendering me non-functional, dangerous, a zombie, or a guy who just goes into the shop every day to vacuum up dust, and admire his pretty tools :-/

Pain meds, themselves, are a hugely mixed bag of good and evil-as you may well know.

This SORT of thread lends itself really well to being broadened, *Rick* to a "How do you maintain your woodworking in the face of a serious physical issue/condition/limitation?" .... thread … IF you're interested in that.


----------



## swoper (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Rick I know just what your feeling, I had a Expedition hit me from behind while i was stopped at a light, it messed up my hips real bad causing constant pain and I made my living delivering steel so for 4 years i went to chiropractors just to be able to work and last year when benefits ran out in oct. I started rehabbing my whole body in the gym, it was hard in the beginning but in about 3 months I was able to stop taking meds and was able to work without any trouble now I do anything I want as far as hard labor gos just as long as I take it a little easier now and am so glad I over all the pain good luck with your problem hope it turns out good by the way I'm 51 years young


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I have suffered back pain for years. Actually since 1985. Threw it out a couple of times in High School gymnastics ( 1972 graduate) and then it did not bother me until 1985 or so. It would "catch" and I would drop to my knees and be out of commission for a week minimum if not 2.
Been going to the same chiropractic office since 1988. Started with my current Chiropractors father and then move on to her when her father entered retirement.
A few thing I have learned and read over the years. Yes some doctors recommended surgery, and I refused.

Over the last 10 years or so my back has not bothered me, and for some really strange reasons.

I read a book called "Healing Back Pain" by Dr John Sarno. A neurosurgeon and back pain sufferer.
He worked with psychologists with his patients and realized 90% of the time, back pain is a way for the mind to release stress. I know it seems strange but he's the neurosurgeon who did the study realizing that 90% of his operations did not show the "pinched nerve" or the ruptured disc that seemed to interfere with the nerves.

When my back is acting up I usually try to figure out what is stressing me.

Now another finding that my Chiropractor/nutritionist found was a soy sensitivity.
When I eat soy, and it is hidden everywhere, it does 2 things to my. First it runs through me ( tried figuring this out for 10 years. Did a simple saliva test. Cut out the soy and the diarrhea and lower back pain disappeared. ) and second it causes a very particular lower back pain. I can now tell if I eat some soy unintentionally. I get a very specific lower back pain and tightness.

The second thing my wife and I have done is a food sensitivity test. http://www.immunolabs.com/ .

My doctor used Immunolabs. I found out that I was sensitive to 42 different foods, my wife 38.
We went into a rotation diet eating only the foods we test OK with. Over the last 6 months I have lost 50Lbs, my wife has lost over 50Lbs, our joint ache is gone and actually, Ive' started running again, I'm 55. And with the rotation diet you can eat all you want. Removing the sensitive foods from you diet eliminates toxins from you body that can result in various types of pain and inflammation.

So consider the book by Dr. Sarno and getting a food sensitivity test. I'm amazed at the results of these 2 things. I know this seems quasi medicine to some, it's not, it's holistic medicine which really has a better understanding of the mind/body/spirit concept. My experience is that it works and has produce dramatic results for me and my wife.

Dave


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello friends,
I do not have sever back problems like some of you have described. I am however active duty in the Army, Paratrooper that has hurt my back before on jumps. The Army doctors aren't the best but they do their best, and one thing that they tell us is to strengthen an injury (after it has healed of course). I messed my back up pretty bad on one jump and was on my back for weeks. After the Docs verified there was no permanent spinal damage like bulged disk and alike they prescribed me stretching and exercises. I am fully aware that this is not possible for everyone, but I do challenge you to see a sports doctor about ANY injury pertaining to the spine. These people are paid to rehabilitate professional athletes putting them back to full strength. (I also know that pro athletes are also very strong when they do get injured and that helps speed their recovery.) I now make sure that I work my lower back and upper back with resistance weight training three times a week and it honestly helps me out so much. I DO NOT want anyone here going to the gym tomorrow to start working out their pain, just a humble suggestion to talk to your doctor about next time. I will pray for you my friends for your pain to be healed.


----------



## Dukegijoe (Jan 19, 2010)

Got mine from the Army too… herniated disks, pinched syatic, lots of fun… and I just turned 30… really looking forward to the next 30 years. Saw a sports doctor when I got out, told me I had three options: exercise, meds, and surgery. So far exercise is helping… but I am pretty sure I will be messed up until a new medical marvel comes along.

Had a podiatrist look at my feet, was told I never should have been running those Army Ten Milers and ruck marches in the first place… glad to hear it after the fact. He said that performing those activities probably contributed to the back and knee pain. I really can't argue with him.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I suffered back pain 10 years ago, I changed jobs and decided to drive truck for a living. SITTING, Sitting and sitting some more. My back kept getting sorer and sorer. When I would walk down a sidewalk and not see a drop in the concrete the sudden jar would drop me to my knees with pain. I ended up in hospital emerg. Dr. Xrayed and gave me the good news. Bottom two discs are GONE ! He asked what I did for living, shovelling, lifting, carrying heavy things. He told me they were wore out. I was told you can live without disc. You need to build the muscle in your back. I quit driving truck, am careful what I lift, NEVER jump off 8ft roof anymore. As long as I do some excercise for the back, I am okay. (Can't over do it either) I am same as above comments when I get tired, stressed, or drink to many favorite refreshments I am fine. Getting older and GAINING all this weight is NOT a good thing either !


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings guys: Thanks for all the comments and sugesstions. Let me explain a little more in details I didn't go into on my post. This is what I really think started my trouble: When I was in VietNam I stepped on a boobytrap landmine and was shot twice. I spent many years in and out of the hospital, surgery after surgery, etc. It shattered my ankles, broke both my legs in 6-7 places, and a whole lot of shrapnel. That was in 1967, and it left one of my legs shorter than the other about 1/2"... I have total loss of use of my right leg (I still have it, thank goodness), all the nerves are damaged and gone, and a slight drop-foot when I walk. I really think this is where it all started with the back problems. It changed up completely how I walk. I had to wear leg braces for years until I finally had the right surgery to get out of those. So now we've kinda caught up to where my post started. And, I afraid it's getting worse. It KILLS me to wash dishes( yes, you macho men, I do that) and making a bed is murder…. it's that half stooping over is the real killer. It takes me about an hour to get motoring in the morning, cause I do have to streach and twist and turn to get loosened up, and bend over
setting in a chair to reach the floor, etc. So I do what I can to keep loose…..


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

military service, buldged discs, torn muscles. a jagged hole that i lost use of a kidney through, and a syringo Mialia. fancy word for damage in the spinal colum that develops into a sac of fluid that never goes away.(ie. inoperable).
lots of pain and drugs, but now I get to woodwork fulltime. 
I have done the whole physio, pain managment, chiro, accumpuncture, anything you can think of regime. I find what works best for me is to just not stop. When I first had trouble, and the military sent me home, I spent some time with other veterans who had been released, the recurring theme from everyone, is that if you let the pain stop you, you may never start again. So many fall into the trap of doing nothing because they hurt. before you know it, you are single, full of self pity , and caught up on daytime TV. Scares the hell out of me.
I woodwork to keep my mind busy, and hands off the remote.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Junior: I agree with you 100% on the keep on going. There are days when I don't think I can't get out of the rack, but I force myself to in order to keep on keeping on. I don't stop, because I might not ever start again if I did. You just haver to force yourself and make due with what you have…... severe pain…....
I'm not a t.v person hardly at all, and I've had it so long, I'm used to it, or do you ever get used to it?.....


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have lower back problem had it for many years I can bend down and work for an hour but boy it is getting back up it hurts like hell so now I am seeing a chiropractor had three visits up to now and it seems to help, she has the latest techniques something call a little hammer that hits all damaged vertebrates but it is not free I don't know how long it will be before she brakes my budgets.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow, I can't imagine the pain. I fell off a defective ladder a few years ago and ended up with facets syndrom and subluxated discs, but it's been slowly getting better. Crazy thing is it didn't cause any issues until last summer. It put an end to exercise, walking, laying on my back and more, but reading some of the stories above (Junior's and Rick's especially), I think I'll stop complaining as I do have a light at the end of the tunnel … so my chiropractor tells me.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I was building a field stone wall along a creek in my yard about 15 years ago. I was trying to be careful not to lift the rocks, so I rolled them up a stepped ramp into my yard tractor trailer. I then would roll them out and onto the wall. After about 3 months of this (I was gathering the rocks from the fields around me) I noticed a twinge in my buttocks on the left side. It just seem like a sore muscle. I ignored it and the following week it suddenly went into spasms. The pain was so severe I couldnt walk, sit, or stand. I dont think I got more than a few hours of sleep in 3 weeks. They finally diagnosed it as a inflammed piriformus muscle which is a large muscle that connects from your lower spine and goes through a hole in your pelvis with the siatic nerve. It swells up and pinches the nerve. Man, that was the worst pain I have ever experienced. My leg and foot would get numb and ach and my toes would tingle. It finally went away, but I swear I didnt think I would ever walk again. I can still feel it from time to time, but it hasnt flared up anymore.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Wayne, I know exactly how you feel on the pain. When that siatic nerve gets pinched, it's just about all you can do to keep from screaming out loud. And to make matters worse for me, a year ago this past January, we had a severe ice storm that just about devistated most of Arkansas. No power for 8 days, trees fell all over my house, damage, etc. Anyway, when I was finally able to get out and get to town to buy a generator, I slipped on the ice and fell on my right hip… I think I may have cracked a bone. Didn't got to the doctor, and it's been hurting like hell every since. So… with everything else wrong with me, what else is new? Now it's a combination of it all. Sometimes I wish someone would just shoot me like they do a horse with a broke leg…lol.
Not yet, anyway, but I could use a good stiff one every now and then…... make it a double…... lol.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi guys, In my case back in 1986 when I was working off a ladder doing some welding !6' off the floor(concrete floor that is) when the ladder started sliding sideways, needless to say GRAVITY took over and I remembered seeing a guy walking by just before I fell so I hollered twice on the way down. Time slowed down and the fall seemed to take hours but the stop was sudden. I landed on my right hip with my head and feet up like a V, I remembered that I had my left arm straight out to ward my head from hitting the floor. Seemed like seconds that every Tom, Dick and Harry were around seeing if I needed help. Ambulance arrived and they sped off and I had to tell them to slow down as the bumps were hurting me more and I knew I wasn't dying. Spent the night in the emergency room, bit of blood in my urine, X-rays showed no broken bones but by now I had stabbing pains in my side and could hardly move. The wife arrived and it took me 2 hours to get into the car and 3 hours to get out and up half flight of stairs. Took me 3 months to recover and my right hip was tender for the next 5 years. Eventually I was fine but 20 years later my back started acting up and pain was shooting down my left leg. Seemed that when I landed on concrete it jarred my spine and now I am paying for the fall! My back gives me more problems in the mornings and it takes 2 to 3 hours before I can start doing anything. Some days I can work all day and other days its only 2-3 hours. I also have a very bad left knee, heel spurs and severe arthritis. When it is cold I ache, so I'm very glad I live in Fla.

However, I'm positive in my thinkings and still hope to learn at least one new thing everyday and since joining LJ I have learned a lot. Thanks for listening.

Erwin Jacksonville, Fl


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hello fellow jocks, Ive read some of the post here and oh how i can relate and sympathize , im sure sorry for anyone who suffers from continual back pain, ive had back problems since about 1994, its lead to 2 back surgeries and ive had no choice but to go on the disabled list, i had to have a fusion done the second time, blown disc..so no i have rods and screws, and im in pain always…from low pain to screaming get off my feet pain..i have sciatica in both legs , mostly my left, i pick and choose my battles every day…im not one to lay around and avoid the pain from not doing , i try to live my life the best i can, a lot of things i use to love to do are gone…i cant sit very long and i cant stand still very long…, but i love my wood working and unless im forced to lay down…i do the best in doing what i can do, it would be easy to just lay in bed and forget on living…but im not wired that way…..i think we need to get our backs and stomach muscles as strong as possible and do the best you can to manage the pain….this last 2 weeks i have gone way over the line almost every day and get to the point where im forced to lay down and get as comfortable as i can…then when it subsides enough…i get up and go again..sometimes its just an hour , and sometimes if i just keep moving..its maybe 2 or 3…but i pay with pain…...now let me say this….i believe in the in god and i believe in christ, and i believe im a spirit son of god, designed to be here and do the best i can…and i think we need to be as positive as possible and know that he will bless us to handle it when it gets tough…and if we try , he helps us to become tougher….i think we are carried more then we like to think…..but i don't look at people anymore and make judgments… because we just don't know how someone feels inside ,how much pain there in…i think we can either handle the pain or let the pain handle us…i choose to handle it….i know for a certainty that i have been blessed, and i know that when i choose to do the best i can, then in my mind it helps me to keep on going…im not a morbid person, but one day i and you wont be in the pain were in anymore, and our spirits will soar to god and we will be pain free…..for those of you who also suffer from some sort of pain or disability..have faith in god that you will be alright…just do the very best you can with what you have…i think if we love one another, and do our best to help others..then we forget our own problems and we lift someone else …but know your never alone…i believe those of our family members who have passed away are doing what they can to help us along…weather you believe me or not…you will see one day that that was the case…our dads and moms and grandparents and all of them….well Ive preaches a sermon here…didn't mean to…but i understand folks who live in pain…and my heart goes out to them all….grizzman


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Both my Sciatic nerves are shot, thanks to Uncle Sam and the Army. Left side is constant nag. According to docs it was the worst twisted and more rubbery. The right side is the worst. If is goes a actually stand crooked. Could have got 75% disability but didnt want it following me.

I have missed 10 days of work in 15 years so I can live with it. Heard to many stories about crack docs not being able to fix it and surgery ends up not working.

The Army had me on Demerol for about 3 - 4 weeks. I take Advil when it gets really bad.

I have a high tolerance for pain so I can bear most times. Had a motorcycle accident in 94 partially seperated my shoulder and went to work 3 days later. Didnt know about the shoulder until going back to hospital and the docs had to "pop" it back. Lost skin on my elbows, ankle bone, of course that one has leather and cotton mixed in where it rubbed straight thru my boot. The main reason I walked away was a lady pulled out in front of me and I put the bike down instead of it taking me down or slamming into her.

But it didn't bother my back. The worst flare up was reaching around for a broom in the garage and I twisted wrong. I usually take care not to but …..


----------



## hvroberts (May 31, 2009)

I will not take up much room telling you what every one else has said. I am on total disability and I work in my shop for 15 minutes and have to rest for at least 1 hour before I can go back an try again. I can't do any lifting, twisting bending, you know the route, I don't have to tell you. I have a power chair so I can stay outside longer and be able to go with the wife when she wants to go for a walk. So I can be added to your list, and believe me, this is not a list to be proud to be on.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

One slipped disc two collapsing vertibrae £600 to get me walking and 8 mothes in rehab at the local hospital that was two years ago and i dont ever lift anything heavy again in my life and still wake up some mornings not being able to move so yeah i know back pain very well indeed…..............


----------



## pawpawsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

It sounds like there are a lot of us with back problems. Mine started with a fall in 1993 followed by surgery and then a fall in 2004 and more surgery and then a fall in July of 09 … this time I have conflicting advise from docs as one wants to do fusion and another says it won't help and another says it will make it worse …
So, like a lot of you I do the best I can with the pain and some days doing "nothing" is the best thing. I do have an inversion table that helps a lot and do a full regimen of stretching exercises every day and try to judge every movement as to the consequences. Usually I can "work" for an hour and then sit in this recliner for an hour and get through about five or six hours. But some days I can't walk at all without more pain than I can tolerate. 
So I "feel" for all of you.
One thing that would be nice to see more of from those who are suffering this way is how you have modified your shop or your shop tecniques to help you keep on working. I am determined to stay active and doing things as much as and as long as I can. To that end I am building garden beds that are waist high and if/when I get any tools they will have to be elevated as well. I have a shopsmith I am learning how to use and I have miter saw that is that high. I can still manage a sheet of osb or ply up to 1/2 but can't do that 3/4 stuff any more and 2X12's have to be pretty short!
But, the good part of all this is that I am alive, can think (usually!) and can still get out and about which I know is not possible for a lot of people so I feel pretty blessed in that respect. And if any one has a suggestion as to a "power chair" that will go outside I am planning to get one soon but would like to have one that go to the garden even if it is a little bit soft in spots.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Count me in for a crushed L1 after falling off a horse and being in a brace for 6 months but that led me to this site and replacing my passion to learn horse riding with woodworking. There is pain every day but I am glad to be alive and able to tie shoes (with effort - LOL - but I can tie them now!!!).


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I am one person who never never believed in chiropractors but after my doctor trying all kinds of pills he was the one who told me to try this one I am seeing now, I waited one month before going but it looks like it is working for me.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

*mtkate* you need to get slip ons thats all i wear now work boots are done up by someone else LOL…..


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Rick, reading about you and the responces; my back is feeling great,even if it isn't,i'll will it so.
ever think of laying plywood or rubber floor tiles in shop? maybe you could stand a little longer


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Rick, you described my back condition in your opening post…... no fun. Sometimes it feels like I'm living just a quarter (or less) of my life. I can't do anything for any long period of time. But I try. We have to try…. right?


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I have Scheuermann's kyphosis. It's only painful occasionally, but there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it. It comes on suddenly, lingers for a few hours, then it's gone just as suddenly. It also makes me stiff - the discs in the affected area are so thin at the front that the vertebrae are growing together. Mostly, though, it just looks bad.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone that is active will eventually end up with something. some it's their back, some their knees. For me it's a shoulder. a torn rotator cuff that just isn't healing right no matter what i try. I think it comes from having a level of expectation about what we can do, and then as we age, the only way to find that the bar has been lowered is to over exert ourselves. sorry to hear about the pains.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You guys have discribed the pain so I won't go through that. As much as I hate the VA, I really must thank them for the grab bars in the bathroom. And I must thank my wife, because when the siatica is on a rampage, she is always on hand to help me with the paper work. And there are times she has to help me transfer to the bathtub and back out.

So I see we each have ways to struggle on through and on the good days we get a reward of playing in our shops. And when I get in the zone, most of the pain is not so noticable, even bearable. I can't take pain meds as I have allergies to the ones that work, that are worse than the pain and the rest I have tried don't seem to help all that much. I just rely on ice packs and heating pads mostly. And as my mother says, "Cowboy up, son." Her advice doesn't always work, but I try.

Here's hopeing that you have many more good days than bad. I hope that each one of you finds a therapy that helps you to endure this. Rand


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings guys: Yea, it sounds like there are a lot of us on here with this back pain problem, and probably still more out there that hasn't responded yet. I'm really surprized to hear of the different types of back trouble, and I learned a couple of things from them,too.

HokieMojo: You mentioned bad knees and shoulders. I've had both shoulders orthoscopically done to remove parts of the clavical bones rubbing the leaders and tendons a few years back…both good now. A year and a half ago, I had full knee replacements done on BOTH knees. So.. with all the staples, rods, all new knee parts, and glue holding me together, I'm still here…...lol.

Guys, one thing I've realized is when I wake up in the mornings and hurting really bad, when I feel the pain…
I know I'm stilll alive…................


----------



## JohnGreco (Jan 13, 2010)

Rick- I understand where you're coming from.

I have 1 leg that is slightly shorter than the other, and over the years lit ed to 3 herniated discs, the worst being at L5-S1. I worked in retail management, spending 10-12 hours a day on my feet 5-6 days a week. The back pain was unbearable, with that half-stoop you mentioned really being the worst. Any repeated bending or twisting was pretty excruciating, as well.

In '04 I stopped working and started treatments. Exercise routines, no luck. Pain management with a series of injections into the spine, no luck. I finally went ahead and had surgery. The Dr. took care of the worst of the 3 bulging discs and trimmed the surrounding vertebrae to make some more space. The first 6 months it was terrible, but it's gotten much better since, as long as I'm careful not to bend or twist too much. Weather also plays a role- fast drop in the barometer has me floored.

I did wind up losing about 90% of the sensation in my left leg. The Dr. said the nerve would regrow at 1cm a month, but I have to call shenanigans on that (for my case, anyway). I had to learn how to walk again, which was mostly by taking many trips up and down my hallway staring at my feet and the floor. It took me about 5 weeks to be able to lose the cane. I do get random stabbing pains in my left leg/foot which will appear out of nowhere, feel like a knife was shoved in, then vanishes after 5 seconds or so as fast as it came. These happen completely random, I have been sitting perfectly still and had it happen.

Best wishes.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

When I started reading at the top of this thread I was thinking that I had back pain. I have low-grade ache in my lower back just about all the time, made worse when I pull a weed or do something stupid involving something heavy. Also, I tend to moan and grown and complain when I have to pull up on something to get off my old worn out knees, rise from a squat, or just get out of my recliner. But reading the stories of some of you poor fellas with real pain made me realize just how good I've got it, and that I need to just shut up with the complaining. God bless all of you.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

John my chiropractor had my x-ray and I have one hip and pelvis are close to half an in. higher than he other one.
She said that most people have hat making a leg a little longer and it will displace some of your discs, a younger person they put a sole in on shoe to repair that, but in and older person it would not work.


----------



## buffalo689 (Mar 2, 2010)

wow..I fell 18 feet (treestand) 2 years ago and broke 9 vertebrae two spots each,four ribs(in back), collapsed lung and punctured lung. I hurt all the time.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Ouch I'm having to give up building kitchens for a living and am at a loss as what to do with my life. I knew this was coming and started to switch to furniture but the over seas competition and a change in styles ruined that dream to. I did place osb on the floor of my shop and that helped a little. Best of life to you, with your back.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Clarence: No matter what kind of back problem you have, when it hurts all the time, never lets up, and you can't get over it, it's severe back problems. Doesn't matter if it's major or minor to you, it's still what it is, and no getting around that. Most of the time like we've talked about on this topic, it just won't go away…

Wow buffalo689:... You had a real nasty fall. You are lucky to be on here typing this stuff. You're gonna have to quit climbing trees…. haven't you got too old for that yet…..?.. lol. Sounds like you boogered yourself up pretty good. Did you have to have surgeries to get straightened out, or are you still boogered up?.....


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot of you know about me and my problems. I fell in 03 breaking T-12 and fracturing my tailbone. The surgeon my doctor sent me to said, and I quote, "yes, your back is messed up pretty bad. But I'm not going to touch it." He then sent me to another surgeon that specialized in needle therapy. He shot facets into me for about 6-8 months while I did therapy. The shots would work for a couple or three weeks then the pain would come back. All this time this doctor is telling me I'm getting better. When I finally convinced him the therapy was hurting more than helping he started rizotomies, that is where they severe the nerves with needles, After man of those, the last time I think he stuck me 12 times and I was in screaming agony in the OR. I begged him to stop, even the anesthesiologist asked the doctor if she could give me more pain meds he said no we're almost done. When I went back for my post op visit, the doc wouldn't see me, he sent out the anesthesiologist to talk to me. I was in worse pain than I was before. She told me that last shot he gave me that hurt so bad may have burnt my spine. It took about a year to get over that and I stayed with my family Doctor since. She has managed my pain and what goes with it better than anyone so far. I've since broken my tailbone in half broken 3-4 ribs puncturing a lung by falling. I live with the pain daily, somedays I cry. I too have everything in the shop up higher so I don't have bend over. Sonedays I don't gp out there at all, you've heard the stories, they're all the same. Back pain is with you for life. Somedays better than others. I thank God.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys:

Yes. I have had some back pain but mostly it was my left hip and right shoulder. Right off I'm going to say that I am NOT a big believer in Pain Medication or for that matter any kind of Medication. BUT! It took me 4 or 5 years to wake up to that. I believe that most, if not all Meds deal with a SYMPTOM of the REAL PROBLEM and that Symptom is usually PAIN. Unless it's something like Depression and the Synapses need a boost to keep firing properly (I've been there also.)

If you go to a Surgeon guess what he's going to recommend? Naturally! I was told over 30 years ago that if I didn't have a Hip Replacement I wouldn't be able to walk in 2 years. I booked it then cancelled it the next day. Went to my first Chiropractor a few days later, She did x rays, showed me 2 slipped discs (Vertabrae) in my lower back that were PINCHING on the Nerve running to my hip. in 2 weeks there was NO MORE pain! I very rarely get any pain but when I do 2 or 3 trips to the Chiro cleans it up. At this point NO visits in 3 Years!!

Shoulder? ( I fell off a roof onto an asphalt driveway when shingleing the roof, right onto that shoulder) Same thing. Doc says …."Well! We have to open it up, take it apart, clean it all out, put it back together and it'll be at least 6 to 8 months healing". Oh really? Catch you later Doc!! Different Chiro but basically the same thing. I drove my Shoulder Blade right up into my Neck and cracked a couple of discs, they were compressing the NERVE again. She got it all relaxed, and the Cartilage/Bone healing. NO pain relievers except for Tylenol, Regular Strength 3 times per day.

WHOA!!! Is this a coincidence or is someone Hacking this site while I'm typing?? 3 inches down an AD! "Ease Your Back Pain & Sciatica a Little More Every Day." HERE (Click On) I just moused over it. "LoseTheBackPain.com" Good Grief Charlie Brown!! ...LOL….

So! Then she put me on Weight Training and it got pretty "Heavy". I was Bench Pressing 225Lbs and my Shoulder & Hip Loved it!!

TIP #1…Your Muscular System Supports your Skeletal System!! TIP #2 …....There are a HELL of a LOT of TOXINS out there! (GOOGLE Teflon. Say What?) They will Destroy You From The Inside Out! Mainly by Ruining Your IMMUNE SYSTEM! DETOXIFY Your Body and do your best to keep it that way!! YOGA as mentioned above is GOOD!! No! I'm NOT a Vegitarian.

I also Concentrate on my WELLNESS … NOT MY SICKNESS. What you Ruminate on, You bring unto You! Your Body works continuosly to maintain a State Of "Homeostasis" i.e. a Balance between Acid & Alkaline. I believe it's 7.2 or 3 on the Alkaline side. Easy to test! Go to a Drugstore, buy a little box of PH Tape, put it under your Tongue, get it all gooied up (Medical Term) take it out, compare the color of the tape to the Code on the box. It'll tell you where you are.

The only condition I do have that Neither I, Nor anyone else can do anything about is "TINNITUS", Ringing in the ears. Actuall it's the Hearing Center of The Brain, trying to compensate for Hearing Damge that occured when I was 16 years old, in Army Cadets. Camp Ipperwash, 6 Weeks training for Cadet Leader and fired every type of Ordanance that was used in WW2. NO hearing Protection in those days. I shoot Left Handed. You CAN'T fire a Bren Gun Left Handed. I had a little problem trying to line up the sights, fired of a complete clip with my EAR tight to the stock. YEEOOOWWWW!! Range Master thought I shot myself. BUT! I stll WON the "Regiment Best Rifle Shot" (250 Others) with a Lee Enfield 303 Bolt Action. THEN! They sent me to "Sniper School" for 2 weeks. 16 Freakin' Years Old! (I Loved It)

In any event I still have it and with the possibble exception of Hypnotherapy there is NO known cure. Actual Sound Intensity is slightly OVER 4,000 Hertz. The Decible Level goes up or down and I use a scale of 1-10, never seen a 1,.. 2 or 3 is NIRVANA, 8 to 9 has been measured at Apprx. 85/95 Decibles. As per today. Which is why my head hasn't touched a pillow in 2.5 Days. Can't talk the Dentist into gettin the Hell out of my Bedroom with his Drill which is exactly were 4,000 Hertz is. I Fully Accept "Life Is What Happens When You Are Planning On Doing Other Things."

Actually I was Fortunate to get it when I was Young. Those days …"Suck It Up and Get On With It!!" I have a Psychiatrist Friend, Existentialist Type of Therapy i.e. "Yes! That did happen to you. Let's Understand that, Accept it and Acknowledge that there is NOTHING that you can NOW do about it. Agreed? So! What is it that YOU, are going to do for You, Tommorrow." A few of his Patients also HAD Tinnitus and made the Decision that it wasn't worth it.

Oh well …...At 66 Years of age I'll still be out there tommorrow afternoon playing Road Hockey with a few of the Neighbourhood Kids!! Little So and So's always make me play Goal!!

As we part ….. Another of my Favorites: "Aging Is Compulsory. Growing Old Is Optional." HOWEVER…. I was born on February 29th. (Thanks Mom & Dad) So! I consider it quite Legitimate to Divide my Chronical Age by 4, to arrive at my REAL AGE. Which is ….(Wait For It) .... 16.5 Years…. HEEEEE HAWWWW!!

The only thing that bothers me is this Puberty Thing. You know …the uhhhhmm…. new hair …. you know … down there …. it uhmm itches a lot. Well actually it uuhhhh doesn't bother ME all that much ….but it semed to ..uuhmm kind of upset the other People on the Elevator.

REGARDS LJ'ers: Little Ricky


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings all,
Just an update on the back problem I have. As some of you know, I went to Texas a couple of weeks ago. The main purpose of the trip (besides to visit with Kent as I wrote), was a doctor visit. After meeting with the Dr., he set up an MRI and xrays the next day. After reading the MRI, I went in the next day for shots. He put 11 shots in my back, 2 lumbar epidurals, and 9 in the facets along the spine and vertibrae. Boy… did I feel relief after that…... But alas, it only lasted about 7-8 days. The numbing effects are gone, and as I write this, my sorry back is killing me once again..He prescribed pain, anti infammitory, and muscle relaxers…. all of which helps a little, and I use very little of them, which really doesn't help all that much….. SO…. back to square one again.
The point is: Relief for a week is not enough… I'm greedy and want more, but I know it ain't gonna happen. 
So I say to all with back trouble….. forget the shots… they are not worth it, but then neither is surgery(at least for me,anyway). I had utopia for a moment, but only in my dreams…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I did not read the rest of everyone's comments - after all those expensive surgeries and and pain medicines, etc, etc, did you not try going to a chiropractor???? My dad had siatic nerve problems in his leg and was making his feet tingly and numb. He was also having numbness in his hands. He started see a chiropractor a few times a month - and hes almost totally better. Before going to the chiro he went to a medical doctor. They were unable to help him and basically gave him pillls to manage the pain. (PS i'm about to start grad school for chiropractic at Palmer)


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear the doctor wasnt much help Rick. I agree with dakremer. I had such back pain years ago and all the medical specialists could recommend was surgery (they admitted they didnt even know what the problem was since the MRI was negative) and injections. I finally went to a chiropractor and had vast improvement in just a few days. If you havent tried it, by all means check into it…nothing worse than back pain.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Good for you dakremer! Chiropractors have saved my back for years! How about some health changes? After reclining for six months due to foot surgery, my hips quit working - everything was thrown out again in my lower back and re-pinched my siatic nerves.

This is what I've been doing - walking with good supportive shoes. Not a lot but it gives me a chance to check out the flowers. I've stopped the caffeine after noon and increased water to help flush my system of toxins. I actually stopped taking a medicine that was changed due to the increased cholesterol level when I was non mobile - stopped the piercing middle of the night leg cramps, the cramping in my pelvis region. My numbers are good so no damage there. I'm also staying away from processed foods as much as I can. The best relief but hardest to do right now is to lay flat on the floor with my lower legs on top of a foot stool. I get my body to be at 90 degrees from hips to knees and then from knees to feet. This makes the arch of my lower back straighten out and takes the pressure off of my pelvis. I say hardest because of the bending getting up and down. When I'm more able, I'll start the leg lifts I did 35 years ago after the drunk hit me and my horse.

What do the rest of you do to help the pain? Besides the pills and the liquor


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw a chiropractor for three months without any positive results. She finally said, "you need to see a doctor". Chiropractors aren't for everyone, but by all means, if you haven't tried one, please do. But be sure to check with your doctor first.

I went through the injections…... never again! Not worth it. They say it may take several times for them to take effect. I had my fill on the first visit.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all,
Just a note: I have 2 herinated disks, and one very bulging disks, also. I didn't realize it at the time, but the doctor I saw in Texas was an anistezioligist( I can't spell that word-sorry), and not a nurosurgeon. And yes-- I have been to a chiropractor several times (one 's hard to find in the sticks around here), and it did help somewhat for a while. When I lived in Memphis I went to one twice a week, but that dude up and died on me one day, so that was shot…. But it only relieved the pain for a short perod. He told me the same thing as juniorjock's did…. I need to see a back surgeon… But after 2 b.s. already, I don't think it will work, and I don't want to be laid up for months again (I got to have shop time) like before…. So, I'll just put up with it like the last 20 years… after 28 operations, I'm done being cut on… it gets old, you know?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey rick…man does all of that sound familiar…ive had 2 surgerys….wish i wouldnt have had the 2nd…but was desperate….now after about 5 or 6 years of being on disability..and living with the pain every day..ive gotten use to it..to a degree…im so numb as to what i use to be able to do …and now use to living here at the house…i cant remember what a life with a healthy back is like….i do have a wonderful home…and a great shop…and when i do get to use it..its pretty nice…ive had a nice streak of better days the last 4 weeks…and i just push until i cant stand anymore…collapse on my big bed and wait until i can get up and do some more…i sure feel for ya buddy..i dont do the shots anymore…they just didnt do very much for me…....im going to try one again soon…the siatic nerve on my left side is a real painful thing…all of a sudden it will shoot right down my leg…its the kind that makes ya stand up and notice…lol…....i wish i could help you..but know this my friend..i kno exactly what you feel and all i can suggest is do your best…its all you can do…and stay positive….find things that you can do…and look for ways to do things…just in a different way…i have my computer monitor on a rolling stand that i can lay in the bed and use it…cordless key board and cordless mouse…and a 17ich flat screen monitor bolted to this cart…..its a sweet set up..i just find ways to do things…i also have a pyrography set up on my night stand table, its a 2 port burnmaster…when im feeling to bad to get any shop time…i work on projects burning art onto wood…im still learning…but its better then not doing anything…if i can help you let me know…grizzman


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings grizzman,
Thanks for the kind words, grizz….You know exactly what I and all the rest of us are going through. Like you, I've been disabled for many years. Mine was war wounds, and this back problem doesn't make things any easier….. you know what I'm talking about, cause you have the same thing…But I try to make things easier, especially in my shop… like higher workbenchs, tables, tools, machines, etc. You have to figure out how to make it through the day, but like you, I'm so use to it anymore that it's just part of everyday life, and I see no hope for the furture. I just try not to push too hard, and take breaks often. I do some streching exercizes to try to stay loose, cause when I get out of bed, I feel like I'm drawed up in a knot, and that knot has to come unwound…..So… we just have to push onward and take it one day at a time…I appreciate the offer to help, also, but I don't think anything short of dying is gonna help…..just keep on keeping on…. I do…... Rick.


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

I had surgery in '87 for a bulging disc on L-5 S-1. I still suffered every day until probably 10 years ago when a doctor perscribed Lortab (hydrocodone). Finally, some relief! I can walk and stand for hours at a time. Not without some pain, but I can live with it. But not without another problem. It's a narcotic, and I've become addicted to it, sometime taking 4-5 pills a day. It elevates your mood to the point of feeling that everything's good in life.

I've finally started to wean myself off, I'm down to 2 pills a day. I have much more energy. I don't know how it will affect my back, I've been off this week and won't know until I go back to work standing on my feet for 7 hours. But I'm determined to either get off it completely, or get to a point where it doesn't rule my life.


----------



## JimmyG (May 25, 2010)

I've had back problems off and on for several years now. Think I blew out a disk. When it first happened I was pretty much out of commission for several months and my back was always tied up in knots.

Anyway, I yoga for about 20 minutes at a time about 4 times a week. Rodney Yee is a good dvd, or Baron Baptiste. I also have one of those hang upside down things I use for a few minutes after yoga. I set it for about 60 degrees, but you would want to start out at about 30 or 45. And the other thing I did that also helped alot was cut way back on the caffeine. I now go pretty much pain free in the back.

Mind you, these are not quick fixes. I've been doing this stuff for years now. But I would think you would see a big difference in a month or two. Just go slow and steady, don't overdo it.

JimG


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Uncle Fester,
Man I feel your pain and what your going through. All of the above comments on this subject are going through what we are, and brother it ain't no fun….. we all know that. It's been close to 2 weeks now since I had the shots, and they have worn off….gone…And the pain is right back where it was. I take 3 different types of drugs (not all at the same time, of course), and the hydrocodone (kinda like Lortab or Darvoset) makes me woozy and dizzy and drowsy, and I don't like that feeling, so I don't take it. The anti-infammatory and muscle relaxer doesn't do that, so I take them. It's too dangerous when I'm working in my shop running tools and machines…...but like you and all the others, I just learn to live with it day to day. I really hope you can get off that codone, cause it is a narcotic…. you don't want to become a drug addict…lifes too short to have to live like that….. Good luck in your quest to beat this….. I wish you well…... Rick.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I injured my back in my late twenties and still have back pain and use a TENS still today. I have to watch what I do as quick movements will cause me to crumple. While my back injury isn't as bad as others it still hurts. To add to that I shattered my Talus bone 7 years ago and damaged the nerves in my left foot. So now I have RSD which is Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy that is very painful and drugs don't help. It takes me 15 minutes to put on my sock. Something as simple as a sheet sliding over my foot causes severe pain. So I sleep with my left foot uncovered at night. But I'm grateful I can still walk some on it but not to far. A trip to the back off the store and its time to go home or somewhere to rest a bit. So I can't stand or sit for any long periods hard to find any work I can do now. Boy I look forward to those afternoon naps to rest from the mornings.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

A lot of folks don't realize that when you have chronic back pain, the back is not the only thing that hurts (because of pressure on nerves). To go along with my bad back, I also have osteoarthritis and that causes a lot of pain in my spine and hips.

Pressure on nerves can cause your legs to hurt like hell. The back of my legs feel like I have a cramp most of the time…... Here's a good one - I went through a period of about two years when every time I took a leak, my right foot would hurt. I'm talking about a pain so bad that I would scream out loud. When I told my doctor about it, he just kind of looked at me with a blank look on his face. It's been a while since I've had to put up with that type of pain…. thank God.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey junior jock,
I think I might have that osteoarthritis also, cause I have the same thing happen to me with the hips and spine too. The doctors have never mentioned that I have that, so I didn't know, but I sure got the symptoms. That is really weird that your foot burns when you take a leak…....it's affecting the nerves somehow, I guess….... Hope you never have to go through that again…..It's just a battle we're never gonna win…..


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Rick, if you've had an MRI, they should be able to tell about the osteoarthritis. My doctors have told me that surgery wouldn't really help me that much because of the osteoarthritis.

I got to thinking about this thread and all of us who suffer with back pain and I was wondering…..
How many of us are overweight? I am
How many of us don't eat a proper diet? I don't
How many of us have to deal with a lot of stress? I do. And that can contribute greatly to back pain.
How many of us have had the injections. I have
How many of us can only work in the shop for short periods of time. Sounds like me
How many of us get enough exercise. I don't. And even my doctor told me that he knows it's hard to exercise with a bad back.
How many of us have to take meds just to be able to have a half way normal life. I do
I could go on and on….... I think a lot of us are very impatient and it's hard to do things without seeing results right away. Now, I'm not saying all of us are a bunch of fat lazy dope heads. But in my case, a change of habits could help a lot. I've been trying to change my habits for about 10 years. I'm getting closer but still have a long way to go.


----------



## fourpugs (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi all

2 rods and 4 bolts, there were 2 vertibrae that the bone died it looked like a slice of pie on each. Don't ask me what happened and the doc. never did figure it out. But what ever killed it the disk went too. That was in 2000. I was good for about 6 yrs, now I am down more than up. The last mth. I am at the chiropractor 3 days a week. His hammer is working wonders on my back and neck. I wish it would do something for my hip.
I know I do to much lifting but who's going to get stuff done, its just me so I just do it. What like my dad said "pain lets you know you put in a good days work and no pain means you just sat on your butt".


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Gretings Leslie,
It sounds like you are having a tough time of it just like the rest of us here. Boy I tell you this back stuff is no fun at all. There are so many of us that has it, and there are probably many more in this group of nearly 19,000. We all have to fight the good fight as best we can, cause noone is gonna do the things that needs to get done except us. Noone else can do them, or won't do them, so we just keep going as best we can….


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey juniorjock,
I just got back on Ljs, and was reading your last comments and the list you made. I think nearly all of them fit the bill for me. There's probably a bunch in there that fits a lot of the people on this post. It's really hard to imagine how many people out there suffer with this misery that we don't even hear from. We have about 60 comments here so far, but out of the nearly 19,000 members, you know there's got to be more that suffering the same condition as us….... So let's hear from someone new that just joined LJs, and tell us about your back problems…. This has become an interesting topic, and oh so true…...


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Just a warning on the anti-inflamatorys - have your liver checked. 15 dislocated vertebrae 7 pinched nerves, 1 which was almost severed to my right arm/hand. 5 years of a traction unit that hung off a door. 10 years of anti-inflamatory's with an acetaminophen (tylenol) all stored in my liver to the tune of 70,000 white blood cells to 1 red.

juniorjock -you're right on - 5 of 7 - I've never had injections, I only know of one person they helped and after waking up in the hospital after liver failure, I am very,very careful with any drugs. If I know I'm going to be really physically active, I pop a couple ibuprofen before during and after.

I am working with a dietician. And I can proudly say I spent 7 hours in the shop today, even if it wasn't doing much but finishing putting up some osb. I have found with my siatic nerve problem, walking though painful is a heck of a lot easier than laying down or sitting unless it's a nice solid wood chair.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Elaine,
GEEEEEZ…. Sounds like you are in the same shape, if not worse, than a lot of us. What happened? A car wreck, or a bad fall ? I aslo have the meds listed above, but try not to take them unless I absoluitly have to.
I know all about traction.. I spent a long long time in one myself…. Mine was VietNam. We just have to do the best we can with what we got, and go on forward…..I feel your pain….. Watch the drug intake, as it can get pretty bad…. a couple of guys on here got addicted to some, but they are getting better now…good luck..


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I suffer from chronic pain and fibromyalgia for the past 10 years .
I am always in constant pain and i don,t take any kind of meds .


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings John,
Sounds like you've come to the right place to join all of us back pain junkies…. lol.
Like you, I try not to take any meds, but sometimes I gotta pop one…usually a muscle relaxer
But I don't think they work very good…...


----------



## Chinitorama (May 14, 2009)

Thank you for this thread!!!
This year an old injury flared up again in a big way. What Elaine said about anti-inflamatories goes for ibuprofen which can do a number on stomach lining if you take too much. Chiro and physio have helped but I'm still dealing with swelling on the nerve down the back of my right leg. Acupuncture seems to help a bit. I still have no way of knowing what will make the pain come back. When it does the discomfort has an effect on pretty much everything I do. Surgery scares the crap out of me.

It's great to read advice about work strategies around back pain. I spent the last year in a cabinet shop feeding 4×8's etc. through machines all day. Asymmetrical loads placed on my lower back made a bad situation worse. Woodworking tasks keep us bent to one side for extended periods.

For now I've scaled down the size of stuff I'm building. Smaller machines have forced me to be creative with smaller materials. Less weight while bending over has helped. I'm still amazed what you can get done with benchtop jointer.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I took ibuprofen for five years and then the doctor decided to tell me that it was eating away at my stomach . The stuff sure helped with chronic pain but it also caused more severe pain in the stomach .


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Get a dog that demands to be walked a mile or two every day. Best thing i ever did for my back!


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I injured my back in 1981. I didn't know it at the time, but I had a ruptured disc between L4 and L5. Most of the time, the pain was bearable and I could function. From time to time I would get attacks that caused crippling pain. I tried a number of treatments. At first I went to a physician who prescribed valium and codeine. I quickly abandoned this approach as I didn't want to get addicted to these drugs and, truth be told, they didn't help very much. I tried acupuncture. I think that actually made it worse. I tried chiropractic. That didn't help very much either. The only thing that helped was aspirin, but there's only so much of that one can take.

Finally, many years later and at the urging of a friend, I went to see a orthopedic surgeon. He ordered an MRI which showed the bulge in the disc and how it was pressing on the sciatic nerve. "I can fix that" he said. After some discussion of the risks, I decided to go ahead with the surgery (a laminectomy). It was one of the best decisions of my life. I woke up and the pain that had been there for almost 15 years was gone. I couldn't believe it, the change was that dramatic. I still get the occasional sciatic twinge and I have some residual numbness in my left toes from the nerve damage, but I consider the result to be 100% successful.

I sympathize with anyone who has this sort of pain. It's beyond words. The constant nature of it tends to take the fun out of life. I realize that I'm incredibly lucky and that many people can't be helped the way that I was. In my case, the injury that caused the problem was due to a dumb accident (not lifting something with my legs). For those of you who sustained your injuries while in uniform, I can only say that you have both my sympathy and deepest respect.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings John,
Yea, I know all about that ibuprofen stuff, and how it can eat a hole in your belly. I try not to take it for that very reason. I try not to take much of anything if I can help it. We take meds to treat one problem, and those create another problem…somehow it just don't balance out for me. Like you, I've had back trouble for 20 years… I figure if 3 back surgeries didn't fix it, another one isn't going to do any better. I have a bulging disk
and 2 herinated disks with bad facets(?)..... So.. I'm probably screwed for the rest of my days…...thanks for the responce.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

for 32 years my back has caused me so much grief…................I guess I just got used to a life of pain


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Moron,

It's amazing what your body can get used to… I'm the same as you..20 years, but who's counting…lol
I think I've got so used to dealing with it 24/7 it has become a part of my routine no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

My father and I suffer pretty much the same back problems. Degenerative discs. He got to go through this process where a Dr. stuck electrodes in his spine to kill the nerves. One of the most painful experiences he has had. Suppose to kill 50% of the pain for only 6 to 9 months. Didn't work very well. 20 minutes in the doctors office…$10,000.00 of your tax dollars. The drugs I'm on have made a world of difference…but so has diet and exercise. My daily back exercises have kept me from throwing my back out for years now.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Dennis,
I guess I fall into that same catagory… My Mom and Dad both had to have back surgery, then here I come and inheriated the same condition….Is it a genetic thing, or what? I'm not sure… About 2 weeks ago I had 11 shots…2 epidurals in the lumbar, and 9 in the facets…. Man, I felt good for 2 weeks, but when the numbing effect wore off, it hit me hard just like before, and now I'm back to square one with this crap….I guess there is just no hope for all of us with this problem…...Glad the drugs are helping you, though…....


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Rick - 
I've noticed some LJs saying that the meds they've been taking aren't doing much good anymore. I felt that way too and mentioned it to my doctor. I asked him if he thought I needed something stronger. He said it was just where my body had gotten used to them and it just seemed to not be doing as good as far as the pain goes. I'll tell you one thing, I sure know when I miss a dose…..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings jumiorjock,
I think that when you take the meds constantly on a regular basis and by the clock, like the Doctor said, 
your body gets so use to them that the "new kinda wears off" as far as being effective…. That's why I try
not to take them on a set scheudle…... Spread them out a little, if you will. Sometimes I don't take anything 
at all just to see how far & how long I can go without them…......


----------

